# Buck Behavior??



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My kinder buck is starting his tongue flapping on me again... I'm guessing my kinder doe in milk was in heat, so that could be why he's trying on me. They are about 300 ft apart, and I'm not planning to introduce them until Oct/Nov... I've grabbed his nose and twisted, didn't faze him, I did pick him up by his feet and penned him to the ground, held him for a minute or so. He didn't try it again, but if he does, do I repeat, or is there a better way of handling him. He is a sweetheart for sure, and I was going to sell him but decided he was just too friendly, and too cute of a buck to get rid of.. 2 does are expected to kid in the next few weeks, he's the father... , I can't wait to meet them Yes, I will post pics when they arrive since I won't be able to contain my excitement Could that also be why he's behaving in this manner? I wouldn't think so, they can barely see each other


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pull his ear upward, be careful he doesn't rear up and hit you in the face.

Pull hard enough, to get a scream out of him, say "Quit" or whatever you want for a command. release, if he does it again repeat. He will stop.
If he thinks about getting out of hand, say the word command first, then, pull his ear if he insists. Good luck


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been fighting with my Nubian buck for awhile with the same problem. Honestly, I may have been doing it wrong, but pulling his ear just made him annoyed. :/ I have had success with a spray bottle though! Now I have a collar on him, and whenever he starts tongue flapping me, I twist his collar so it tightens suddenly and then release it. He usually gets the drift.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Does he have a beard? I have an aggressive Toggenburg buck and I grab his beard and twist up tight and pull down so he behaves I also have a working Border Collie who is my shadow and she will hold him if he tries any funny business.teejae


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmmm, I will try to do the ear thing first. If that doesn't work, then I'll try the spray bottle. So far he has restrained himself today. I think I shocked him when I flipped him over.... And held him down. He doesn't have much of a beard, so that won't work.. Hopefully I won't have the same problem with the oberhasli buckling... Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Flipping, only works a few times, then they are back at it.

Good luck with the ear pulling


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well now the ear pulling worked... He didn't like that at all.... So hopefully he will be a good boy for a while at least.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work 

If you have to pull it again, do so,after a few times, he will get the hint. 
Word command at the same time helps, so you don't even have to grab his ear anymore, just say the word.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been lucky in my 30+ years of goats and never had an unruly buck. The worst they ever did was hit me with a stream of pee. yuck.

When I need to discipline a goat I use a spray bottle full of water and spray them point blank in the face and yell a firm "NO". They hate it and stop what they are doing immediatley. I prefer not to go hands on if I can help it because no matter how strong I am, a mature buck is stronger. I don't need them to try going one up on me when I least expect it. The spray bottle lets them know I mean.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I've been lucky in my 30+ years of goats and never had an unruly buck. The worst they ever did was hit me with a stream of pee. yuck.
> 
> When I need to discipline a goat I use a spray bottle full of water and spray them point blank in the face and yell a firm "NO". They hate it and stop what they are doing immediatley. I prefer not to go hands on if I can help it because no matter how strong I am, a mature buck is stronger. I don't need them to try going one up on me when I least expect it. The spray bottle lets them know I mean.


He's really isn't unruly... He just does the tongue flapping thing on me, he has sprayed me too, but he's never butt me or anything... He is a gentle buck really He hasn't tried to do it yet to me today...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good janeen128


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am going to try to post a video of my buck Snoopy, making his weird cat growling/owl sounds. If this video works I will post another this evening, because now that they really can't see the others anymore, he was crying up a storm, and I thought it was an owl at first, I had no idea it was him until went to check things out.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We get lots of tongue flapping in the breeding season and it never goes beyond that with any buck we have ever had. So its nothing we worry about. In fact, I sometimes flap back and em and we go back and forth in a lil flapping tennis match  Though you have to be ready to run cause typically they are standing on the fence and in prime position to pee!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> We get lots of tongue flapping in the breeding season and it never goes beyond that with any buck we have ever had. So its nothing we worry about. In fact, I sometimes flap back and em and we go back and forth in a lil flapping tennis match  Though you have to be ready to run cause typically they are standing on the fence and in prime position to pee!


Yeah, he's already done that. I do have a doe in heat too.... but won't be introducing them until October It doesn't go beyond that you are correct but, it just grosses me out.... :-/ He really is a good boy, it's just that


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe makes me giggle when they do it. flap flap snort flap snort... Maybe its just a guy thing but I think we totally understand each other when we talk to each other this way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------

